# 36 weeks and feeling REALLY uncomfortable now!



## Capsicum

In the last couple of days I have started to feel sooooo uncomfortable and miserable with it. I didn't think this would hit me until RIGHT at the end but I've potentially got another 4 - 6 weeks to go!

In the grand scheme of things I don't even have a huge bump either, but it's still feeling so uncomfortable. Bending down is practically impossible and I find sitting really difficult. I have an almost constant pressure on my bladder now, feeling like I need to burst but then when I go hardly anything comes out. 

I am also the moodiest/most hormonal I've been throughout the whole of the pregnancy! I am such a grumpy miserable git!

Sorry for the moan. Is anyone else feeling really miserable and finding it difficult at around the 36 week stage?

Su


----------



## Mrs RC

Su B said:


> In the last couple of days I have started to feel sooooo uncomfortable and miserable with it. I didn't think this would hit me until RIGHT at the end but I've potentially got another 4 - 6 weeks to go!
> 
> In the grand scheme of things I don't even have a huge bump either, but it's still feeling so uncomfortable. Bending down is practically impossible and I find sitting really difficult. I have an almost constant pressure on my bladder now, feeling like I need to burst but then when I go hardly anything comes out.
> 
> I am also the moodiest/most hormonal I've been throughout the whole of the pregnancy! I am such a grumpy miserable git!
> 
> Sorry for the moan. Is anyone else feeling really miserable and finding it difficult at around the 36 week stage?
> 
> Su

I completely understand! My bump isn't the biggest bump in the world but baby is starting to stick out at funny angles and it hurts. I can't get up off the floor easily, I got stuck in the cupboard under the stairs and I need to wee all the time!

I'm hoping that now I have finished work it will get better!

Oh, I also get heartburn about 1 hour after I eat - regardless of what it is or how much - and feel sick for most of the night, only feeling better when sitting on the side of the bath and rocking!

Much as I want to be a mummy I never realised that it would be this hard being pregnant...

I can't wait to meet my little one and get my body back!

x


----------



## Sarahwoo

I am just the same - and I'm 36 weeks on Thursday.

I'm soooo grumpy - I haven't really been hormonal at all but OMG I feel like I'm making up for it now!! I feel so grumpy and sorry for myself or like I just want a damn good cry lol!

I'm not sleeping, and its not just that I can't get comfy, I feel like I have too much on my mind and I just can't fall asleep. Then I get mad with myself for not falling asleep, argh!!

I also get soooo frustrated not been able to do stuff - little things like getting up if I've been bending down, I went shopping with hubby the other day and I had to say to him look, if I'm bending down looking at something, for goodness sake don't walk off cos I'll be stuck!!! 

Its good to know its not just me, if there are a few of us the same I guess its just normal pregnancy crap lol!!!


----------



## punch

Su B said:


> In the last couple of days I have started to feel sooooo uncomfortable and miserable with it. I didn't think this would hit me until RIGHT at the end but I've potentially got another 4 - 6 weeks to go!
> 
> In the grand scheme of things I don't even have a huge bump either, but it's still feeling so uncomfortable. Bending down is practically impossible and I find sitting really difficult. I have an almost constant pressure on my bladder now, feeling like I need to burst but then when I go hardly anything comes out.
> 
> I am also the moodiest/most hormonal I've been throughout the whole of the pregnancy! I am such a grumpy miserable git!
> 
> Sorry for the moan. Is anyone else feeling really miserable and finding it difficult at around the 36 week stage?
> 
> Su

i hear you! i've been ready to kill someone for the last 2 weeks, and i am desperate to get this thing out of me. MISERABLE. everything is just such a struggle physically and like you said, my emotions are so strong. :cry:


----------



## Martz

I'm feeling this already and I'm only just coming up to 34 weeks!!! I emailed my hubbi this morning saying how fed up I was and that I dont see how I am going to get thru the next 6 weeks!!! I've just had enough, I cant sleep properly, i'm uncomfortable ALL the itme, I have no energy....grrrrr. 

I know how lucky I am to be having our little baby but have really not enjoyed this pregnancy at all.

Doesnt help that I havent seen hubbi for 6 months so trying to work full time, look after my 10 year old daughter, keep the house reasonably tidy etc ON MY OWN!!! Sorry, feeling a bit sorry for myself right now! xxxx

Only 3 weeks to go and hubbi will be home, so he can help then


----------



## ginab

I feel exactly the same too! Had the most ridiculous argument with my fella yesterday i dont even know really what it was about. I get annoyed with him so easily its so hard to explain to a man how you feel emotionally and physically ie the pressure down there and the hormones. 

Im def ready for her to come out now I just want my body back to normal!! Im so glad im not the only one!!


----------



## Shady_R

I am very hormonal at times, sometimes you just gotta look at me and that sets me off. I dont feel big but i look huge as always. Cant wait to meet my lo though, getting nervous and excited now.


----------



## Lara310809

I've felt like that since I was about 34 weeks and I am getting bored of it now. I can't lie on my sides without being uncomfortable, I can't lie on my front, and the only thing I want to do is lie on my back. I cant sit back because I need a wee, I can't sit upright because the baby kicks me in the ribs and the hips, I can't walk because my back hurts, I can't stand still because my feet hurt...

And now I even get preiod cramps and twinges along with my braxton hicks. It's all good fun :winkwink:

The only thing keeping me going is not investing too much hope in my DD and acting as if my DD is the last day they will let me go overdue: 41+5. That way I know I will be a mummy on time :haha:


----------



## Minstermind

Oh yeah, it was around 36 weeks for me that I started really feeling it, and I did my walk into town center (a 20 minute walk to get there from the house) and was having the worst time. It took me an hour to get back home cause I had to keep sitting down. I was out of breath, getting hot flashes, and felt generally unable to keep standing much longer. I'm not sure what changed but I guess it had been working up to that for awhile slowly, and it just tipped over the edge last week. 

I'm taking it a lot easier now and have my husband doing the school runs for me so I can stay home. Be good to yourself and rest when you need to - I think it's our body's way of preparing us for birth and having the baby, by having us rest now when we need to.


----------



## Kirsti

I feel EXACTLY the same! I have a smallish bump to :( i have two babies under 2.5 years old its no fun lol. I know im blessed to have these beautiful children but i am really unhappy now. Not to worry baby will be here and i can enjoy my beautiful boys! :D Xxx


----------



## Buds

Oh God I am like this at 32 weeks...I am going to be an absolute NIGHTMARE in a few weeks time!


----------



## shopgirl771

you think things cant get any worse and then you get used to feeling like rubbish then baby has a growth spurt and it gets worse!

im totally fed up but im also petrified of the birth and becoming a new mum so im trying not to wish the last few weeks away no matter how hard they are.


----------



## Capsicum

Aw - thanks for all your replies ladies. It's helpful to know that what I'm feeling is probably normal. I had an antenatal appointment this morning and the baby is really low down now - 3/5 engaged (although I know they can pop in and out again) so I think that really explains the constant bladder pressure and general uncomfortableness.

Because I don't have a car I had to walk from my house to where the bus takes me to the hospital, then at the other end there is a bit of a walk and I was walking SO slow! I almost wanted to cry! Heh. Back home now and happy to be a hermit again.

Hope you all feel ok.

Su


----------



## littleone2010

Hi LADIES, Im with you all on this one. I got bored at 30 weeks, and now I have hit 37 weeks Im really fed up - I moan to my OH that i just want her to come out now, I dont sleep and although I had relief a bit 2 weeks ago when my bump dropped indegestion got better ect but its seems the last week to have gotten worse! i cant sleep in any position and getting up 4 times a night for a tiny bit of wee is crazy. Im so ready for her to be born I think its how women deal with the labour - they are just so fed up at the end that labour doesnt seem so bad! lol.

What really annoys me is when my husband says "i know.." errr but you dont do you? LOL im like man hater I wonder what stuff ill come out with in labour! lol I hope you all feel better and we all hang in there xx


----------



## chief's wife

hormones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

